# Hello



## Headhunter (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello everyone I have been involved in marital arts for about 30 years. I started in boxing and had 10 amateurs fights and won 8 7 by ko. After that I moved into kickboxing and had 6 fights and won 3. I also trained for a while in American kenpo and got to brown belt there. I then moved on to MMA and started learning basic jiu jitsu. I'm no way an expert in that and can barely do much except get off my back and defend a few submissions but I prefer to strike anyway I have a 1-0 record In mma. My username the headhunter was my fight nickname as I was known for throwing majority of my shots to the head.

I gave up competiton 6 years ago now as age was catching up and I couldn't put my body through it all and currently I don't train at any gym due to location issues but I have my own gym in my garage which I train everything I've learnt and keep all the skills I need. I worked as a doorman for a years and got some experience seeing what works and to me I know no matter how good you are you can easily get taken down by a couple good shots so I never by into the whole this art is better etc all arts are good and helpful but nothing makes you invincible all the fighters you see in the ring or the cage and they look like world beating gods could be put down in seconds by any random thug or they could easily take the thug down fightings like gambling sometimes you get lucky sometimes you get screwed so badly you walk home dreading about how to hide your losses from your wife.

But I love martial arts and training and look forward to sharing knowledge.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 26, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Hello everyone I have been involved in marital arts for about 30 years. I started in boxing and had 10 amateurs fights and won 8 7 by ko. After that I moved into kickboxing and had 6 fights and won 3. I also trained for a while in American kenpo and got to brown belt there. I then moved on to MMA and started learning basic jiu jitsu. I'm no way an expert in that and can barely do much except get off my back and defend a few submissions but I prefer to strike anyway I have a 1-0 record In mma. My username the headhunter was my fight nickname as I was known for throwing majority of my shots to the head.
> 
> I gave up competiton 6 years ago now as age was catching up and I couldn't put my body through it all and currently I don't train at any gym due to location issues but I have my own gym in my garage which I train everything I've learnt and keep all the skills I need. I worked as a doorman for a years and got some experience seeing what works and to me I know no matter how good you are you can easily get taken down by a couple good shots so I never by into the whole this art is better etc all arts are good and helpful but nothing makes you invincible all the fighters you see in the ring or the cage and they look like world beating gods could be put down in seconds by any random thug or they could easily take the thug down fightings like gambling sometimes you get lucky sometimes you get screwed so badly you walk home dreading about how to hide your losses from your wife.
> 
> But I love martial arts and training and look forward to sharing knowledge.


Welcome to MT. I look forward to seeing your input based on your experience as a bouncer.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome to MT and hope you enjoy it here. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tames D (Aug 26, 2016)

Welcome.Who did you train with in American Kenpo?


----------



## Buka (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## AVI (Aug 27, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Hello everyone I have been involved in marital arts for about 30 years. I started in boxing and had 10 amateurs fights and won 8 7 by ko. After that I moved into kickboxing and had 6 fights and won 3. I also trained for a while in American kenpo and got to brown belt there. I then moved on to MMA and started learning basic jiu jitsu. I'm no way an expert in that and can barely do much except get off my back and defend a few submissions but I prefer to strike anyway I have a 1-0 record In mma. My username the headhunter was my fight nickname as I was known for throwing majority of my shots to the head.
> 
> I gave up competiton 6 years ago now as age was catching up and I couldn't put my body through it all and currently I don't train at any gym due to location issues but I have my own gym in my garage which I train everything I've learnt and keep all the skills I need. I worked as a doorman for a years and got some experience seeing what works and to me I know no matter how good you are you can easily get taken down by a couple good shots so I never by into the whole this art is better etc all arts are good and helpful but nothing makes you invincible all the fighters you see in the ring or the cage and they look like world beating gods could be put down in seconds by any random thug or they could easily take the thug down fightings like gambling sometimes you get lucky sometimes you get screwed so badly you walk home dreading about how to hide your losses from your wife.
> 
> But I love martial arts and training and look forward to sharing knowledge.


hi.
you had me at "I never by into the whole this art is better" , i have felt it too.And i also agree with you on the point that, fighting is like gambling.I have been asked by my friends a lot of times " hey, how many guys can you beat up?" My answer had always been " anything can happen in a fight". Good to see someone agree with me.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome to MT! Good to have you here.



Headhunter said:


> My username the headhunter was my fight nickname



this chap? Nick 'THE HEADHUNTER' Official Website - UK MMA Fighter


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 27, 2016)

Tames D said:


> Welcome.Who did you train with in American Kenpo?


Lee wedlake and some of his black belts


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 27, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Welcome to MT! Good to have you here.
> 
> 
> 
> this chap? Nick 'THE HEADHUNTER' Official Website - UK MMA Fighter


Nah not me I doubt you'll be able to find any info on me online i only did small local shows in my area


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Nah not me I doubt you'll be able to find any info on me online i only did small local shows in my area



Hey small shows are great! Getting in the cage/ring is always deserving of respect. So as the French say...chapeau!


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 27, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Hey small shows are great! Getting in the cage/ring is always deserving of respect. So as the French say...chapeau!


Absolutely I'm happy with what I did. Mma came along a bit to late for me to take it serious and I knew I'd never make serious money fighting but I'm cool with that and that I got out when I did there's to much bs in the sport these days. I get it's all a business but maybe I'm just the old school way of thinking of you make your way up the ranks anyone who's higher than you you beat them and take their spot until you're on top. Now days its all who has the biggest mouth or who's the prettiest (women and men) you got top athletes throwing water bottles at each other and you got champions picking who they fight and refusing to fight the top contender. You got half the sport on steroids so they can look good in photo shoots. I get times change but it's not my taste that's why I was happier in the small leagues where it's about the fighters, real fighters who aren't doing it for the cash but for the love of it and to actually test themselves. I mean don't get me wrong I'm not a complete downer I love the sport and love watching the fights but I just don't care about the talk, I never watch interviews or press conferences it bores me and feels like wwe to me you just shut up and put up.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ah a man after my own heart! I keep getting 'shouted' at here when I say you have to remember the top shows are all about the money lol and I got 'shouted' at when I said many were on steroids. We promote a small show, which is hard work but it's real!


----------

